# Grouse or Hungarian Partridge?



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

`+0This bird is in my parent's back yard. They live in Bountiful by the high school and I thought it was weird that it was down so low. Anyway, I thought it was a sharp tailed grouse but was told by someone else that it was a hun...I thought it lacked the dark chest and copper head....what do you think?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Blue grouse.

Griff


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Forgot about the blue....not a sage?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are the Three I am trying to decide from....I ruled out the Hun as soon as I was told.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like a blue to me


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Blue


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup......definitely a blue.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dusky grouse...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Dusky grouse...


bingo


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmm, Iooks like a pine chicken to me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Female blue/dusky grouse.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like a nice dinner to me :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> looks like a nice dinner to me :mrgreen:


I was thinking the same!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It's a blue.


----------

